# WorldMark Purchase



## Corinne1123 (May 18, 2011)

Hello,
I just purchased a 6000 Worldmark points contract.  Purchase price was $1965 with $499 closing and $299 transfer fees.  There was a balance of 6000 points from 2010 and this year's points. I later realized that I could have possibly saved money by using hte world mark web site to buy the timeshare, but the prices seemed somewhat higher there. The estoppel letter said 9000 points, but I later found out that included 3000 points from 2009.  They didn't put that in the ad because the anniversary date is 2009 and the timeshare company, Cherishthe time, couldn't guarantee that .  Is there anything I can do to ensure that the 3000 points would transfer into the account.
Is there anything I can do to ensure the 3000 points get transferred before the September date.  Does closing take this long?  Should I plan on not using the balance of points until next year (Since I only can use them this summer or next spring).

I'm excited and nervous at the same time.  I think worldmark will work well for me because of its flexibility , low maintenance, and trade value.
Thanks,


----------



## Tacoma (May 18, 2011)

As long as your account transfers over before 2 years after they were assigned they will be in the account.  Do you know what month your anniversary is?  I believe you have to have something booked by then or you lose them.  I love my worldmark timeshare.

Joan


----------



## LLW (May 18, 2011)

Corinne1123 said:


> Hello,
> I just purchased a 6000 Worldmark points contract.  Purchase price was $1965 with $499 closing and $299 transfer fees.  There was a balance of 6000 points from 2010 and this year's points. I later realized that I could have possibly saved money by using hte world mark web site to buy the timeshare, but the prices seemed somewhat higher there. The estoppel letter said 9000 points, but I later found out that included 3000 points from 2009.  They didn't put that in the ad because the anniversary date is 2009 and the timeshare company, Cherishthe time, couldn't guarantee that .  Is there anything I can do to ensure that the 3000 points would transfer into the account.
> Is there anything I can do to ensure the 3000 points get transferred before the September date.  Does closing take this long?  Should I plan on not using the balance of points until next year (Since I only can use them this summer or next spring).
> 
> ...



If you add in the $499, and the fact that 3000 of the 2009 allocation have been used (approx value $165), your purchase price may not be lower than what you can get at some other places.

To ensure that you will have the 3000 credits from 2009, have the seller make a reservation for you that you will use. As long as the credits are in a reservation, they can survive expiration by 13 months - just don't ever let them out of a reservation wihtout immediately booking another reservation for them. Otherewise they will disappear that night.

To learn how to use the system, read the Owner's Handbook on the WM site; also read the Club Guidelines (Exhibit 4 of the Owner's Handbook), and Tips & Tricks threads on wmowners.com. For a point system like WM, it makes a big difference whether you know how to use the system. 

Welcome to WM!


----------



## Corinne1123 (May 18, 2011)

My anniversary is September.  The ebay add specified 6000 points from 2010 only not the 3000 points from 2009.
Does it matter where I deposit the 3000 points?  I assume I can change them later or deposit them with RCI?
I assume I can't get into the Worldmark user manual until I actually have ownership?


----------



## cotraveller (May 18, 2011)

The link to the Owner Ed Manual is hidden within the Owners Only section of the WorldMark Web Site. You can find some summary help information by clicking on the Help link at the top of that site . There are several other places you can find helpful information concerning WorldMark, including the sticky at the top of this section of TUG.

Welcome to WorldMark!


----------



## LLW (May 19, 2011)

Corinne1123 said:


> My anniversary is September.  The ebay add specified 6000 points from 2010 only not the 3000 points from 2009.
> Does it matter where I deposit the 3000 points?  I assume I can change them later or deposit them with RCI?
> I assume I can't get into the Worldmark user manual until I actually have ownership?



A lot of the info you can get from wmowners.com. The Owner Handbook is in post #1 on this link:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18969

You can also get a head start on WM education by reading the Timeshare Tips & Tricks forum on wmowners.com.

You can make changes with the 3000 points later (may have to call), just don't let them loose out of a reservation, and be sure to consume them before 13 months.


----------

